# Green New Deal



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Since one of our political parties is planning on eliminating all gas and diesel vehicles in 11 years, we all have to be able to sail to go fishing. I will be organizing sailing lessons for those who don't know how.

On the other hand, since they guarantee an income to anyone "unable or UNWILLING" to work, we will be able to fish every day of every week!!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

That ignorant POS is not qualified to wash my dishes never mind set global policies for the planet

She needs to have a big ol cup of STFU


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I think all farting cows and airplanes should be eliminated from this earth.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

You guys better listen to her or she will deliberately screw up your drink orders.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure why we should care since humanity won't be here in 12 years. I say party like it's 2099


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Can she swim ?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035818&stc=1&d=1549634691


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

If you look at her general constituents of New York City, unfortunately she was the brightest one.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

John and AOC were walking down the sidewalk. John says " oh, look, a dead pigeon".

AOC looks up in the sky and says " where, I dont see him".


If we have to explain that one to you, you might have voted for AOC.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

How in the hell does somebody like that get in the US senate? It`s there a standard set of requirements a person needs to pass before having a chance?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> How in the hell does somebody like that get in the US senate? It`s there a standard set of requirements a person needs to pass before having a chance?


She got all her bar flies drunk just before they voted.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I saw posted somewhere that only 10% of the registered voters in her district even voted and she got about 55% of those votes. Promised lots of free stuff and that she was going to washington to fight trump.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

catfever24 said:


> How in the hell does somebody like that get in the US senate? It`s there a standard set of requirements a person needs to pass before having a chance?


Luckily, she didn't get into the senate. She is in the House, which isn't as powerful.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

the ignorance that spews from her cockholster is simply amazing. She's proof that stupid people shouldn't be allowed to breed.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> How in the hell does somebody like that get in the US senate? It`s there a standard set of requirements a person needs to pass before having a chance?


 House of Representatives


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Look at it this way: When they replace airplanes with high-speed trains they will have to build bridges everywhere, including across the gulf and the oceans. Think of all the structure to fish!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I can not wait to go fishing for trigger and mingos, HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Look at it this way: When they replace airplanes with high-speed trains they will have to build bridges everywhere, including across the gulf and the oceans. Think of all the structure to fish!!!


That's silly. If you connect a bridge to a island, it might tip over then there's too much weight on one side.
It has to be true because a congressman said so.

Notice the admiral trying to poke his eye out to keep from laughing.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LMFAO what a maroon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

catfever24 said:


> How in the hell does somebody like that get in the US senate? It`s there a standard set of requirements a person needs to pass before having a chance?


Actually she is a congress person, not Senator.


----------



## 1dime (Nov 30, 2017)

You gotta love the Green New Deal = The Democrat's Suicide Note!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

House, senate, the hill, wtf. She needs to be out already. I`m glad most people are not really taking her serious.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

*Breaking news!!!!*

This is 3D chess being played. :yes:

"Green New Deal: McConnell wants Democrats to go 'on record' about AOC's climate change plan"

McConnell's goal is not to help the bill pass. Putting it to a vote will force Democrats in the Senate to take a stand on the controversial framework.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2019/02/12/green-new-deal-mcconnell-vote/2849824002/

https://www.npr.org/2019/02/12/694060405/mcconnell-plans-to-bring-green-new-deal-to-senate-vote


----------



## 1dime (Nov 30, 2017)

3D Checkmate - if the Dem Senators vote yes they're branded as progressive/socialists; if they vote no they totally piss off the progressive (largest) wing of their party and probably draw primary opposition next time they're up for reelection.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

The funny thing is if I was this stupid at my job I would have been fired years ago. Seriously, islands tipping over, world coming to an end because of meat eating (thanks spartacus i needed another reason to laugh at you), apperently the dems are becoming like nostradamus. Predicting the worlds end to get votes is low, even for them.

I wish there was a minimum turnout # for a district based off a percentage of the population, the higher the better the way the world is becoming dumber. Maybe, just maybe we could avoid morons like AOC.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

#MABA

Make Alexandria a Bartender Again


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Trump


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Look at it this way: When they replace airplanes with high-speed trains they will have to build bridges everywhere, including across the gulf and the oceans. Think of all the structure to fish!!!


Gonna be hell sinking bridge pilings with an electric motor 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Gonna be hell sinking bridge pilings with an electric motor
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Gonna be hell rowing out to the edge and nipple.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Gonna be hell rowing out to the edge and nipple.


Definitely gotta start on Thursday. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Kids getting a taste of reality from Feinstein of all people.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's hard to tell who is the dumbest, the teacher for freaking the kids out we have 12 years left or the senator arguing with children over how smart she is.


GOOD GRIEF!!


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Telling kids that the earth will end before they even grow up is child abuse.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

catfever24 said:


> How in the hell does somebody like that get in the US senate? It`s there a standard set of requirements a person needs to pass before having a chance?


Her opponent was a career politician and a definate winner in this vote - WHICH IS WHY ALL HIS CONSTIUANTS STAYED HOME ON VOTING DAY!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Telling kids that the earth will end before they even grow up is child abuse.


These kids were not old enough or schooled enough on the Green New Deal to be preaching to anyone about it. I think they were repeating what their parents were telling them. Having said that, however, Diane Feinstein can eat s--- and choke!!!


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Desert Eagle said:


> These kids were not old enough or schooled enough on the Green New Deal to be preaching to anyone about it. I think they were repeating what their parents were telling them. Having said that, however, Diane Feinstein can eat s--- and choke!!!



I agree with everything you say. My point is that their parents deserve prison for the psychological abuse of convincing a kid (s)he is doomed.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

OldMan-theSea said:


> I agree with everything you say. My point is that their parents deserve prison for the psychological abuse of convincing a kid (s)he is doomed.


And THAT I agree with...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.cnsnews.com/blog/craig-...ejBq2V8EOwJ4A2Ecw_382-ryKPhnJltqbpwYLt-E6Eu4k







A new Gestapo would be created to watch America like a hawk” if Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s (D-NY) “Green New Deal” proposal becomes law; economist, author and lawyer Ben Stein warns in his latest commentary.

In his “Ben Stein’s Diary” column for The American Spectator, titled, “Sheer Madness From Ms. Ocasio-Cortez,” Stein says “a New Gestapo” would be employed to ensure compliance with the government mandates of Ocasio-Cortez’s (AOC) Green New Deal:

“AOC’s plan would mandate complete and total control over the economy by the federal government. A New Gestapo would be created to watch America like a hawk. There could be no more gas- or oil-burning engines for anything. There could not be burning any kind of fuel that gives off smoke at all.”
“Every structure” in the nation would have to be inspected and, then, either destroyed or changed to comply with the Green New Deal, Stein cautions:

“Every structure in the USA would have to be inspected and then knocked down and built anew, or ‘retrofitted’ so that it was totally powered by solar or wind or tidal action or some other form of totally non-polluting power.”
What’s more, the cost of the plan would cause explosive inflation, bankrupt the U.S., and triple the national debt, rendering it “completely unpayable EVER,” Stein writes.

Last month, in an interview on the Fox News Channel, Stein warned that Democrat Socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is promising Americans the same thing brutal dictators have promised - with dire consequences:

"We have a society in which there are an awful lot of people who have no idea that Stalin, Hitler, Mao Tse Tung all came to power promising the same kinds of things that Miss Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is promising.

"That led to mass murder, led to dictatorship, and led to genocide."


----------

